# How and Why of all that pyrex



## vilasman (Apr 30, 2008)

In the what kitchen stuff do you had I posted the pyrex items that I currently have, it went like this


In a corner cabinet...
Top shelf 3 10x15's nested with lids and 4 9x13's with lids
next shelf down; 1 of both sizes of the round and the oblong cobbler dishes with lids and 4 8x8 dishes with lids and 2 2 qt oval casseroles
next shelf down; 4 4qt bowls, 3 2.5 qt bowls, 4 1.5 qt bowls, 2 2qt bowls
next shelf down all food storage dishes; 3 6 cup and 2 3 cu square containers, 6 2 cup, 3 1.6 qt, 2 1 qt and 4 1 cup that have lids and another 6 that don't, and a 8 cup, 4 cup ,2 cup and 1 cup measure and I think I lids for these.

On a shelf in a different cabinet are 2 8 cu, 1, 2cup and 1 cup measuring cup

Over the ice box in a cabinet are 3 16 oz , 4 7 oz and 12 4 oz ramekins
in the pantry 4 of the large and 4 of the small oblong 2 section , I dont know what you call them, but I got them so we could serve like dip and salsa or guacamole in 1 dish and keep them seperate

in the buffet are 5 of the decorative edge and 7 of the regular 9 inch pie plates 

and finally in the basement there 4 of the 9x13 and 2 of the oblong casserole dish insulated carriers.

Tomorrow I will expound on what else I have and how I use this stuff.

Oh yeah, we do have the obligatory 3 dish casserole set with the flowers on the side. But I really think I took it from my moms other house


Now this is how I use it. I am a guy so I think like a guy

The first and most often used tools in culinary offense are the smaller 2 sizes of mixing bowls and the smaller pyrex measuring cups. Even though I have a perfect measure or beaker whichever it is called and both sizes of those, pushup from the bottom measures.

The smaller mixing bowls are good for making eggs for one or pancakes for one, the next size works for 2 people.

The bigger sizes of mixing bowls come down when we are really having a culinary battle like we did last week, when she cooked all the food that I listed in some thread for 30 people in 3 hrs time on about 1hrs notice.

The bigger sized bowls are good for making up what ever is going into the 10x15's or 9x13's. You mix up a whole casserole dish of stuff at once and bake it or whatever.

We tend to serve from the casserole's which is why I got all glass pyrex, some have patterns on them so we specify, the basket weave have this and the scalloped edge has that in it.

After the most folks have eaten, I start breaking dishes down, because I can't get all those big dishes in the ice box. So an 8x8 will take half of the 10x15 or a lot of what was in a 9x13 if it wasn't all eaten. The 1.6 qt oblong dishes will take left overs from any of the bigger dishes in a  convenient  size. At the same time, the 1qt oblong and the 2 cup rounds can be filled for lunch sized leftover servings.

At the same time, if a lot of stuff is left in a 9x13 and it is vegetarian or a good bit is left from a 10x15 of like macaroni and cheese, or if we make more than what will fit in a dish to begin with, we will fill and 8x8 with it and just take it to my mom. 

So generally, like right now, if we are feeding a crowd will start of with the 10x15's or the 9x13's. Everybody can see there's plenty of food. And we have had a 7 of the big ones filled at once. 
Then immediately after the dinner is over, I start putting stuff in smaller dishes, washing the big ones to be put away or used for the next meal.

While putting stuff into smaller containers I can make portions for lunch for the week and for my mom at the same time.

And by the time stuff gets to the 2 cu and 1qt containers we are sick of it and there is usually already food in the next size up waiting to come into those and the process is repeated.

No, we dont caterer, but I think we are doing 2 large meals for my family reunion. A dinner and a picnic for around a 100, this summer


----------

